# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Đấu giá >  Đấu giá Spindle new box Yaskawa, vừa đập hộp

## quangnguyen89ck

Em vừa *đập hộp*, đưa lên cho các bác nhỏ nước miếng. Spindle Yaskawa hàng mới nên không có điểm chê.



So sánh kích thước với note 4 cho các bác dễ hình dung





nặng ướm chừng 10Kg, Water In, Water Out, *Tất cả như hình, Mới 100%* Mã số của ẻm em có chụp trên hình.
Gía khởi điểm 800.000VND
Bước giá là bội số của 50k ( ví dụ: 100k, 150k, 200k...)
Thời gian đấu giá 
bắt đầu từ: 11h ngày 4/3/2016
kết thúc :22h ngày 07/03/2016 ( tính theo giờ diễn đàn)
*Chú ý:người tham gia đấu giá cho đầy đủ thông tin ( Tên và số điện thoại)*
Liên hệ như chữ kí nha các bác.
BOONG chúc các bác có những giây phút " hồi hộp" và vui vẻ.

----------


## katerman

Bóc tem 1.000.000  :Smile:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Còn thông tin gì khác để xem nó thuộc họ hàng nào ko bác??? ko có giấy tờ gì đi theo box ah?

----------


## terminaterx300

con này đầu collet hay lỗ ren nhỉ, khả năng lỗ ren, là chuyên mài hoặc cắt  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

thân mài vát góc như vậy thì 90% là lổ ren , dành cho mài hay gá đĩa cắt , chứ không chơi collet.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe. để hỏi rõ trước khi vác nguyên thùng đạn vào đấu giá: thế con này dùng cho máy phay được ko? Chắc ko phải ATC?

----------


## hung1706

Em này quay 1 chiều, đầu ren, phía đít dây ống khá nhiều => khả năng cao là spindle mài tầm 800w 
Cứ vác đạn theo và hóng thoai bác gamo ơi  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Gamo, iamnot.romeo

----------


## thuyên1982

sì pín mài hả mấy bác?
em theo 2000k

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

Bác Thuyên đang làm trùm

----------


## Mới CNC

Mình gạch 2050k. 0913807696.

----------


## thuyên1982

lên cho vui 2500k

----------


## Nam CNC

dạo này có nhiều bạn xài được air bearing ghê vậy đó.... cao thủ. Eh Gamo , mày cũng có con mới precise đó , xài đi.

----------


## katerman

Up cho chủ thớt  :Smile:

----------


## hoahong102

ham thì ham nhưng mua về chắc phải mua thêm tủ kính

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

sắp hết giờ rùi

----------


## thuyên1982

em hãy về tủ của anh.

----------


## ABCNC

O9o91866oo Hải. Vớt cú chót về ngâm cứu
2550k  :Smile:

----------


## emptyhb

Em đặt thử 2650k xem được không nào?

----------


## ABCNC

Hết giờ chưa ta  :Smile:

----------


## emptyhb

Chả biết trúng không, để sắm tủ bày

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

Beng beng. Time out

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

> Chả biết trúng không, để sắm tủ bày


Yes. You WON !

----------

emptyhb

----------


## emptyhb

Haha, lại tốn tiền sắm tủ rồi

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

ka ka, em chân dài còn tờ rinh thì sắm tủ là đúng rùi bác

----------


## Khoa C3

Gửi về địa chỉ của tớ nhẩy.

----------


## emptyhb

> Gửi về địa chỉ của tớ nhẩy.


Kaka, bác này chưa gì đã đòi phá zin em ấy rồi. Nó về chung đợt với mấy con motor nên lúc nào về em cầm xuống cho.

----------


## emptyhb

Đã đóng xong tủ, chờ em nó về chuồng!

----------


## katerman

Làm cái tủ nhôm định hình cho phong cách cnc luôn bác  :Smile:

----------

